# Help me decide on an open world 3DS game



## Poppyann (Mar 21, 2014)

I LOVE open world games, I've been a fan of RPGs and MMORPGS for a long time.
Can anyone recommend some good open world RPGs for the 3DS? I had Ocarina of Time but couldn't keep an interest, however that was on my smaller 3DS.
Really the only 3DS game I have right now is Animal Crossing!


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 21, 2014)

Its not a 3DS game but you might enjoy Super Mario 64 DS
It's an older game but it's still pretty fun (I still play it lol)


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 21, 2014)

Oh dear, I didn't even know that existed (shows how much I know), but that looks good! I used to play SM on the Nintendo 64 when I was very small so that would be like reliving my childhood, thank you for the suggestion!

I've been looking at a few games: Bravely Default, Monster Hunter 3 and Pokemon, none of which I have played. I've obviously heard a lot of good things about Pokemon. How open is the world? i.e how free are you? (in all of these games not just Pokemon).


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 21, 2014)

The open world I think you are thinking about is like Ocarina of Times open world, right? If so I'd like to point out that Pokemon is pretty linear although it's "open world". I have no comment about the other games because I haven't played them.

Harvest Moon: A New Beginning can be called open world farming rgp to an extent. You can walk around your farm, town, and the forest freely and talk to your townspeople to develop relationships with eligible characters and even get married to them. It's not an adventure game though which could be a problem if you're looking for adventure =p

I hear that Rune Factory is like Harvest moon with the farming and marriage but it is also based around fighting monsters if that's something you like. I think it's as "open world" as Harvest Moon though so it's limited to your town and surrounding area. You may have to look this up because I have yet to play Rune Factory.


----------



## radical6 (Mar 21, 2014)

pokemon: idk you gotta see if you even like pokemon.. its mostly battling. you can go watch someone play pokemon x/y on youtube i guess and see if its your thing. its hard to explain but not everyone likes the game. i liked it, but its not my top and once the game is over there isnt much to do other than complete your pokedex or battle online. you pretty much go get gym badges and beat the champion. thats it.

bravely default: got the game recently and i love it! its really fun, but the story and voice acting is..meh. the voice acting sucks a lot and sounds cheesy sometimes. ive never played final fantasy but people say its pretty much like final fantasy. try the demo on the eshop first

i think you would like rune factory. i have rune factory 4 and it was pretty fun. you farm to make money and then go out and fight in dungeons and crap. that and theres a lil marriage system in the game so yeah. youre free to take things at your own pace too. you could farm for 2 years in the game and not even complete the first arc if you really wanted to.


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 21, 2014)

Ah I was actually thinking of purchasing Harvest Moon, so thanks for pointing that out. In all honesty Im not even sure what I want! I just want a large, fun game that I'll hopefully enjoy - which could either be fighting things or looking after farms, I enjoy many different games! I really should download trials if they're available from the store...


Oh and Rune Factory isn't available here in Europe


----------



## Inaudible Whispers (Mar 22, 2014)

I definitely recommend the Pokemon series! I've been playing ever since Pokemon Blue came out, and they never fail to impress me. Adding to what Kaiaa said, I do agree that it is quite a linear game. There is a storyline that you have to follow, and there isn't much to do if you don't follow that storyline.

Also, I've bought Bravely Default a few days after the release in Japan. I really did try to like it.. It's an okay game; the trailer really sparked my interest, but I later discovered how disappointed I am. I found it quite repetitive, and I haven't touched the game since. The voice characters are eh.. I wouldn't even compare it to Final Fantasy. 

Fire Emblem Awakening is highly recommended. I really enjoyed that game. In fact, it's one of the best games on the market right now, try it when you can! Possibly one of my favourite RPGs ever. I heard Harvest Moon is a great game, however I probably only touched it once and forgot about it... Oops haha.

Sorry if I didn't really explain the games quite thoroughly, but these are possibly my favourite RPG games for the 3DS right now!


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 22, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your help. The ones I've decided I'm interested in are definitely Pokemon, I can't ignore such a huge game. It's popular for a reason so I'll get the trial. Also, FE:A, Harvest Moon and Monster hunter. I'll get the trials for all of them I think. Such a shame that Rune Factory 4 wasn't released here as I would have loved to try that...


----------



## Kaiaa (Mar 22, 2014)

Only think about Harvest Moon A New Beginning is that it is very slow the first Month (in game month) so push through that and you will find a gem of a game


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah, I've heard that the first in game month is pretty slow. How long do in game months last? So I know how long I will be playing in real time before it picks up.


----------



## milly (Mar 22, 2014)

Poppyann said:


> Yeah, I've heard that the first in game month is pretty slow. How long do in game months last? So I know how long I will be playing in real time before it picks up.



If you go to bed in the game, you end the day. I went through the first month in about a 10 days, not sure if that was the right thing to do or not but still.

I wish Rune Factory was available here.


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 22, 2014)

Okay, I see. Thanks for that!

And me too, I really want to play it, it looks very interesting. Oh well, maybe one day


----------



## Zeo (Mar 22, 2014)

I also may suggest Mario and Luigi: Dream Team.

The world seem pretty open for traveling (when you're almost at the end, that is).


----------



## arctic5 (Mar 22, 2014)

pokemon x/y feel like hallway simulators... the gba/gb games were the ones that really shined in terms of exploration.


----------



## BellManAC (Mar 23, 2014)

Bumping this thread, want to know if there are any true open world games out there that are good! I have heard Monster Hunter 3 is pretty good, but others think it is terrible!!

Also I wouldn't suggest M&L Dream Team, I just can't get into this game :/


----------



## VillageDweller (Mar 23, 2014)

the monster hunter trial sucks just saying. I remember when I got it and omg I legit hated it

A trial for an MH game really doesn't show the series at it's best. a lot of it is just hunting for the materials to upgrade/make new weapons and such. It's also not really an open world game but it kind of is? When you go to hunt, you will get sent to some region which is very open and you can just explore it (with the obvious goal of hunting whatever monster you have been sent to kill)

i personally love the monster hunter series (my sig is a monster from MH4 )but if you want the 3DS one you should buy a Circle Pad Pro as it is far easier (or at least, easier to control) with one.


----------



## Cudon (Mar 23, 2014)

I wouldn't recommend monster hunter on the 3DS, I've only tried the demo but can safely say that the controls are uncomfy to say the least. Every person I know has recommended the WiiU version.

I would recommend FE:A but it's not really all that open world and has ''stages / levels'' However it's still great and even the fans of the older games love it, which is something. 

Pokemon X/Y is great aswell, however not really all that open world, pokemon games tend to close off certain areas untill you've done something like beat a gym and are linear in general. It's still a lovely game even though the end game is incredibly lacking. I'd recommend you to play through the game relatively slowly so you can enjoy the most of it before getting to the boring end game. It's also sort of easy with the exp share being a key item that shares exp with every member in the team, so having that on will pretty much remove any need to train whatsoever. 
I'd recommend you to play any other pokemon games aswell, the likes of emerald and the original blue and red are the fan favorites. Personally not too fond of either one. My favorites would be : 

Platinum - get the platinum version for the love of god, don't even bother with diamond / pearl.. the slowdown in the fights is horrible. 

Soul silver/Heart gold - great remakes of silver/gold... The only game with the first pokemon in your party to follow you aswell.. which might look like a little detail but it's still magical and they should bring the feature back


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for all your great replies guys.  So I tried Fire Emblem as a trial, and whilst it's not open world,  it was pretty fun.  Monster Hunter I don't really like all that much which is a shame. 
I really think I'm going to get Pokemon X, even though it's linear or what not, I just feel like I want to play.  
I also tried the bravely default demo and am liking that too.


----------



## undadac (Mar 25, 2014)

Zelda a link between blah blah worlds!!!'n 

I got this game because it came with my 3ds and omg it's like really fun and the 3d capability is AWESOME and using it is pretty much a must. 


That and cooking mama 4 are the only 3ds games I own and kitchen magic is fun


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 25, 2014)

If you like RPG's, get Bravely Default, despite what people here have already said.

Also, Pokemon X/Y!


----------



## Poppyann (Mar 26, 2014)

MikeJ777 said:


> If you like RPG's, get Bravely Default, despite what people here have already said.
> 
> Also, Pokemon X/Y!



I bought pokemon X yesterday and I plan on getting bravely default very soon! Watched a couple play throughs and played the demo and like the look of it a lot.


----------

